# Help identifing an old dividing head



## mskobier (Sep 3, 2013)

All,
     About 10 years ago I had the opportunity to purchase this dividing head for $90.00. Of course, I jumped on the opportunity. I knew at the time, it was too large to use on any machinery I had, but I just could not let the deal pass. Anyway, I do not know who made it. I think it is a Harding(???), maybe an Ellis(???), but I really do not know. There are no manufacture markings on it. There are some machine shop ID numbers etched into the metal, but nothing that would help me identify it. As it sits, on the pivoting base, it is about 8" to the centerline of the head. As you can see from the pictures, it also has the fixed position base. I also have what appears to be a home made table for it that I forgot to put it in the pictures. The chuck is a 5" Cushman, with just one set of jaws. It fits the 1-3/4x8 spindle of the dividing head. I eventually need to locate a tail stock assembly to go along with it. So any help identifying it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mitch


----------



## cammer (Oct 6, 2013)

you lucky dog that,s a ellis i just bought one paid 300.00 with one plate jon


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, that is a Ellis. I have one. Very nice unit. You stole it for that money. :lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## mskobier (Oct 9, 2013)

cammer, Billy G,
   Thanks for the replies. I found some pictures recently that did indeed show it was an Ellis. I also made a mistake in my original post that the center line was approx. 8 inches. It is actually 3 inches, for 6" diameter. Don't know why I typed an 8.

I was able to find a couple of Ellis dividing heads on ebay, and used the auction pictures as reference. It appears that I am missing a part from my dividing head. On the top very close to the chuck, there are two small holes. It appears that a locking pin of some sort is supposed to be there. In all of the pictures I have been able to find, that part appears to have been cast into the body. I do not know if mine is a later or earlier model, but it definitely does not have a locking pin for the small disks when they are installed. Does anyone have a picture of the part I am missing? I should be able to machine one if I can find a picture as to what it looks like. Please take a look at the attached pictures and you will see where the part is supposed to fit. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Mitch


----------



## mskobier (Oct 18, 2013)

All,
      I made some progress on identifying which model Ellis dividing head I have. I actually found some pictures that show the part I am missing and found a reproduction of the manual that goes with it on e bay. What I have is called "THE New ELLIS Double Swivel Dividing Head". The part I am missing is called the "Quick Indexing Unit". There was also a copy on an original price sheet from 1953 included n the manual. So I at least have a date range on this unit.

Here is a picture of the piece I am missing. I found the picture on an e bay add a while back. At least Inow know what it should look like. I should be able to make a replacement. Ignore the writing on the picture about not original handle. That was already on the picture when I found it.

Mitch


----------



## stonehands (Oct 18, 2013)

mskobier said:


> All,
> I made some progress on identifying which model Ellis dividing head I have. I actually found some pictures that show the part I am missing and found a reproduction of the manual that goes with it on e bay. What I have is called "THE New ELLIS Double Swivel Dividing Head". The part I am missing is called the "Quick Indexing Unit". There was also a copy on an original price sheet from 1953 included n the manual. So I at least have a date range on this unit.
> 
> Here is a picture of the piece I am missing. I found the picture on an e bay add a while back. At least Inow know what it should look like. I should be able to make a replacement. Ignore the writing on the picture about not original handle. That was already on the picture when I found it.
> ...



Mitch, I have the same head with " THE T CORP." stamped on the brass plate. Looks like Ellis would put anyone's name on their heads for the right money. Like you, it's too heavy and bulky for my mill.--David


----------



## mskobier (Oct 18, 2013)

Stonehands,
      I didn't know Ellis made other "brands" of dividing heads. I really does not surprise me though. Does your head have the same screw on quick indexing unit? If so, would you be willing to take some measurements of it for me? I just need the major external dimensions. I can estimate them from the pictures and measurements on my head, but actual dimensions would sure be nice. 

When I bought the head, all I had was a Grizzly 9x20 lathe, I now have a PM-45 mill, and the head fits the table nicely. I knew I would someday have a reasonably sized machine that could use it. Just didn't know it would take 10 years!

Mitch


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 18, 2013)

Here is my Ellis. The first picture is that handle you show. Been sittin on the shelf foe a while. Time to clean it again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## stonehands (Oct 19, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Here is my Ellis. The first picture is that handle you show. Been sittin on the shelf foe a while. Time to clean it again.
> 
> "Billy G"



Mitch, My head has the same latch as Bill's, if you need it I'll pull it apart and measure everything, but it looks like anything that fits in the space is good.--David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 19, 2013)

stonehands said:


> Mitch, My head has the same latch as Bill's, if you need it I'll pull it apart and measure everything, but it looks like anything that fits in the space is good.--David



 I don't think that will help David. It looks like the original latch broke off at some point in time. The owner milled off the original and replaced it with what you see. To bad.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mskobier (Oct 19, 2013)

Bill, David,
   Thanks for the replies. They have been most helpful. From what information I have been able to find, it appears that at some point in time, Ellis made some design changes to their dividing heads. I purchased a reproduction manual for my Ellis, and it clearly shows the quick indexing unit held on by screws. Bill, it appears that yours is cast into the body of your Ellis, or was I not able see the screws holding it on? Take a look at another picture I found and a couple of photos from the manual I purchased. Hopefully that will help clarify the issue.

Mitch


----------



## mskobier (Oct 20, 2013)

Bill, Dave,
   Here is a much larger picture from the manual for the Ellis.  I posted this one so that it can be enlarged to show the details.

Mitch


----------

